# Just for lolz, Post your 3DMark2001SE Benchmark scores!



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)

Since most legacy futuremark products are now free, I have been playing with them on my lab desktop. Let's see those juicy scores of 3DMark2001SE!

Download location: http://d1heja5wzvsadj.cloudfront.net/3DMark2001SE.exe
CDKEY: 7QMF2-TSLJR-ESRDD-L3FJF

Preset: All default

Post a screenshot with your CPU-Z, GPU-Z and score. Now let's have us some old school fun ducklings!

This score is way higher than my old old Radeon 9700. It could only score ~14000 when paired up with an AthlonXP back in the good old days.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2017)

You really should include a picture of the subtests... if not to prevent cheating, to show others what they are scoring on what...

This is, for all intents and purposes, a CPU bench today. Crank up that CPU speed kids and go to town!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice idea, I've not run it in a couple of years, I'll give it a go when I'm on the computer as I'm on the mobile app right now


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 2, 2017)

780 Ti


 

And here's a GT 710 @ 1650MHz just for the heck of it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2017)

Pictures no workey DR3G00N... host here, not a 3rd party.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)

My Macbook mid2007 with Windows XP.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 2, 2017)

Why just for lolz?! Join the *TPU HWBot team* and maybe then we will get it off life support 
It's kinda late, but I'll definitely post some screens tomorrow.

Aquamark is fun too


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)

Let's see who can break over 500K and 1M scores, assuming it is something possible.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Pictures no workey DR3G00N... host here, not a 3rd party.


Fixed em!

Athlon XP power! Mobo doesn't work so well anymore so it won't run most 3D applications when the cpu is oc'ed.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Let's see who can break over 500K and 1M scores, assuming it is something possible.


Ehh, the world record is 206K, so none of that is happening... I'd be surprised to see one person here hit 180K (well, I know one, maybe two that can do it). 
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark2001_se/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2017)

Wont even open for me after installing, tried running as admin, and XP compatibility mode and nothing  Windows 10 Home x64


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2017)

My personal best been so long lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2017)

DOM, awesome run there!


So wait.......... we are allowed to post old scores?


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2017)

Says "for fun" so I doubt it matters. Mine wouldn't run... though I probably downloaded it at least 15 years ago.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone who has submitted so far ran it on Windows 10 or are we shit outta luck?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)

Windows 8.1 64bit just fine.


----------



## StefanM (Jan 2, 2017)

NVIDIA Optimus refuses high performance GPU and starts with Intel iGPU


----------



## Darksword (Jan 2, 2017)

Guys,

All of these scores aren't comparable to each other, since everyone is running a different battery of "Selected Tests".

For instance, here are my scores under Windows 10 Pro 64bit.  However, I ran it default with *7 of 7, 6 of 6, and 4 of 4* on the first there tests, since I don't own a Pro Version license.  My total score was: *91,255*.

If we're going to have consistent and comparable scores, we need to decide which battery of tests we're all going to run.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 2, 2017)

For those of you, who has problem launching 3dmark 2001SE - make sure that the path does not have spaces in it. 

Works on Win10 x64, no problem.

Score is for all 21 tests.


 

I still remember the WOW feeling of the "Lobby" benchmark, which I had on my old PC with integrated Radeon X200.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 2, 2017)

Windows 10 Pro 64 bits comfirmation working here aswell. But its clearly to see this benchmark true age since it has no sli support and multicore usage/support i pretty bad. That keeps my system from perform any better than this. This benchmark performance bedst with 1 or 2 cores with hig clock speed amd off cause a CPU with better clock for clock performance.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmmm, seems to be lower than other people's benchmarks...


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Windows 10 Pro 64 bits comfirmation working here aswell. But its clearly to see this benchmark true age since it has no sli support and multicore usage/support i pretty bad. That keeps my system from perform any better than this. This benchmark performance bedst with 1 or 2 cores with hig clock speed amd off cause a CPU with better clock for clock performance.


It supports multi GPU....the scores go down. 



Darksword said:


> All of these scores aren't comparable to each other, since everyone is running a different battery of "Selected Tests".
> 
> If we're going to have consistent and comparable scores, we need to decide which battery of tests we're all going to run.


IIRC, the only tests you need to run are the 7 'gaming' tests. The rest do not factor into the score. Just run the 7 game tests.



(this is why we need someone who starts these things to know a bit more about them........there have been a few of these threads start/go wonky. )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2017)

Ryzen benchmark anyone?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> For those of you, who has problem launching 3dmark 2001SE - make sure that the path does not have spaces in it.
> 
> Works on Win10 x64, no problem.
> 
> ...



The path has spaces in it and removing/altering the path manually throws up errors.. for example my .exe path is "E:\Program Files (x86)\MadOnion.com\3DMark2001 SE\3DMark2001SE.exe" obviously there are spaces in between program files, (x86) and 3DMark2001 SE if I remove said spaces I get the following: "The name 'E:\ProgramFiles***" specified in the target box is not valid

Just thinking I'm not going to get this working along with a lot of XP era games that blatantly refuse to run on Win10 x64 regardless of compatibility settings etc, sucks as I was looking forward to running this again for the nostalgia!


----------



## HTC (Jan 2, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The path has spaces in it and removing/altering the path manually throws up errors.. for example my .exe path is *"E:\Program Files (x86)\MadOnion.com\3DMark2001 SE\3DMark2001SE.exe"* obviously there are spaces in between program files, (x86) and 3DMark2001 SE if I remove said spaces I get the following: "The name 'E:\ProgramFiles***" specified in the target box is not valid
> 
> Just thinking I'm not going to get this working along with a lot of XP era games that blatantly refuse to run on Win10 x64 regardless of compatibility settings etc, sucks as I was looking forward to running this again for the nostalgia!



Change the path to: *E:\Progra~1\MadOnion.com\3DMark~1\3DMark~1.exe* and see if that works, *WITHOUT the ""*.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 2, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The path has spaces in it and removing/altering the path manually throws up errors.. for example my .exe path is "E:\Program Files (x86)\MadOnion.com\3DMark2001 SE\3DMark2001SE.exe" obviously there are spaces in between program files, (x86) and 3DMark2001 SE if I remove said spaces I get the following: "The name 'E:\ProgramFiles***" specified in the target box is not valid
> 
> Just thinking I'm not going to get this working along with a lot of XP era games that blatantly refuse to run on Win10 x64 regardless of compatibility settings etc, sucks as I was looking forward to running this again for the nostalgia!


I was talking not about the shortcut, I was talking about the physical location of 3DMark.

Just move it somewhere, like _C:\3DM2001\_ and launch the executable.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 2, 2017)

Re-run the benchmark with just the game tests


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2017)

Max GPU load was 41% LOL


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 3, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I was talking not about the shortcut, I was talking about the physical location of 3DMark.
> 
> Just move it somewhere, like _C:\3DM2001\_ and launch the executable.



The whole folder or just executable? either way makes no sense and doesn't seem to work but thanks all the same!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 3, 2017)

First time ever benching anything with this.. was fun to see though, looks very pretty... GPU in some scenes was still at idle clocks lol, and in some it had some coil whine.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 3, 2017)

Just for the lols you said


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here ya go for funzies


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2017)

dude that 5960x is crushing it. I need more clockspeed lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 3, 2017)

For people with Win10 cannot run.

http://www.howtogeek.com/121775/how-to-force-windows-applications-to-use-a-specific-cpu/

Try CPU affinity for 3dmark2001se from 1 cpu to 4 cpus.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 3, 2017)

Fear the mighty power of my new tiny pc called Asus Vivostick TS10. So small yet so powerful... or maybe not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2017)

Its crazy an intel celeron and 780TI can out score all the higher end setups. shows you how this older software loves older hardware.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its crazy an intel celeron and 780TI can out score all the higher end setups. shows you how this older software loves older hardware.



A lot of it is an OS issue. If one of use installed XP it would perform quite a bit better


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> A lot of it is an OS issue. If one of use installed XP it would perform quite a bit better


the clues... their going to get them!

Yeah, xp is the OS to have for this... HUGE gains. But it's for lulz...!


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 3, 2017)

Win-7, 64-Bit (999-FPS LOL!)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> the clues... their going to get them!
> 
> Yeah, xp is the OS to have for this... HUGE gains. But it's for lulz...!



Yep hence my lazy windows 7 run lol


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> A lot of it is an OS issue. If one of use installed XP it would perform quite a bit better


Yup, stripped XP 32-bit is the way to go for decent scores. There are other little things that you can do as well but you'll just have to figure those out yourself.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Yup, stripped XP 32-bit is the way to go for decent scores. There are other little things that you can do as well but you'll just have to figure those out yourself.



Too much work for me I am just here to giggle at the scores.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2017)

Found 2 fixes for some of us who are having issues getting the program to load in windows 10 and both ways are a pain the arse but work for me.

Fix one. - If you have the option in bios set your cpu to run 1 core only.

Fix 2. - Make a short cut to 3dmark on desktop, bring up task manager and click on the details tab. Run the short cut and as soon as 3dmark pops up in the details tab right click it fast and set affinity to core 0, if you do it fast enough 3dmark will load.


----------



## DOM (Jan 3, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Yup, stripped XP 32-bit is the way to go for decent scores. There are other little things that you can do as well but you'll just have to figure those out yourself.


Yep there's alot bet they don't know what's lod


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2017)

DOM said:


> Yep there's alot bet they don't know what's lod



SHHHH LOL


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2017)

cdawall said:


> SHHHH LOL


There's much more lol but haven't tried it on w10 I'm away at work would to much bs bringing the rig plus net sucks I use my phones data since it's unlimited ha


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2017)

DOM said:


> There's much more lol but haven't tried it on w10 I'm away at work would to much bs bringing the rig plus net sucks I use my phones data since it's unlimited ha



W10 is really bad.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 4, 2017)

My run was on Win 10 and it ran fine though the score is a bit.... ehhh.. a lot of tests seemed to like using 1 CPU thread lol.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## reez (Jan 4, 2017)

Hope i did good heheh


----------



## infrared (Jan 4, 2017)

Hmm, I forgot how far graphics had come since 2001 lol

I dunno how much win 7 64 bit is holding me back but here goes, only just cracked the 100k mark!

6700k @ 4.8ghz (4.5ghz cache)
2x8GB Kingston hyperX @ 3333mhz 14-17-17-32-500 1T
GTX Titan @ 1224mhz/1730mhz (only 1x, I tried with SLI enabled and lost 10k points!)


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2017)

Its  holding you back by 10's of thousands of points.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 4, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Found 2 fixes for some of us who are having issues getting the program to load in windows 10 and both ways are a pain the arse but work for me.
> 
> Fix 2. - Make a short cut to 3dmark on desktop, bring up task manager and click on the details tab. Run the short cut and as soon as 3dmark pops up in the details tab right click it fast and set affinity to core 0, if you do it fast enough 3dmark will load.



This is the only thing that worked for me and you do have to do it as soon as you launch the shortcut! took me a couple of attempts as the first few times I was too slow and changed the affinity but nothing happened even though the process was still running so I reset the process and fired it up again only for all cores to be ticked again, gotta be quick.  am I right in thinking it should now start the next time I run it with the affinity already now set to cpu0?


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 4, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> This is the only thing that worked for me and you do have to do it as soon as you launch the shortcut! took me a couple of attempts as the first few times I was too slow and changed the affinity but nothing happened even though the process was still running so I reset the process and fired it up again only for all cores to be ticked again, gotta be quick.  am I right in thinking it should now start the next time I run it with the affinity already now set to cpu0?



It seems to reset after you exit 3dmark so you have to do the same trick again each time


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 4, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> It seems to reset after you exit 3dmark so you have to do the same trick again each time



Do you have the same problem then? strange how some people with Windows 10 don't seem to have any issues running it at all  I'll throw a screenie up soon, just ran a quick one with all my default settings, not really happy with my scores so I'll do a bit of tweaking and see how I fare, from what I gather this loves higher clocks and possibly RAM as opposed to raw GPU power being as any GPU from the last 10 years will run it fine....

Edit, am sure there must be a registry hack/or script or something that you can apply to an .exe to make it run with certain prerequisites such as CPU affinity without having to do it manually every time you run it...


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Its  holding you back by 10's of thousands of points.



Also a lack of LN2.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 5, 2017)

Desktop





Netbook






PD: I think my netbook won the lowest score as for now


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> PD: I think my netbook won the lowest score as for now


No kidding. My Athlon XP 2000 + Radeon 9000 rig scored at least double that back in 2002...


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 6, 2017)

OK.


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2017)

Frick said:


> Also a lack of LN2.


Not really ln2 there's alot of tweaks to this benchmark plus xp is the best of for this bench


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 6, 2017)

infrared said:


> Hmm, I forgot how far graphics had come since 2001 lol
> 
> I dunno how much win 7 64 bit is holding me back but here goes, only just cracked the 100k mark!
> 
> ...



I got 99K and change with my single TXP. I noticed that the gpu never even clocked up to max, lol. TXP is too fast to run this bench.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2017)

thesmokingman said:


> I got 99K and change with my single TXP. I noticed that the gpu never even clocked up to max, lol. TXP is too fast to run this bench.



980ti did the same


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 6, 2017)

Never ran this 3dMark before....walked out of the room to get a glass of water and when I came back, I thought I was watching a bad remake of the Matrix. Anyway, here are my results:


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 6, 2017)

neatfeatguy said:


> when I came back, I thought I was watching a bad remake of the Matrix.



It was during the era of the matrix and max payne with all that bullet time stuff. What a blast from the past lol.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 6, 2017)

yogurt_21 said:


> No kidding. My Athlon XP 2000 + Radeon 9000 rig scored at least double that back in 2002...


Yep, netbooks aren't made for gaming I think it doesn't have a GPU, everything 3D is software rendered.
I even though it would not be able to run this.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Doesn't seem to be very reliable. No driver or any kind of tweaks.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 16, 2017)

Got some "new" hardware I figured I'd try it with this.

"Lowest score award" goes to this thing.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 16, 2017)

wait..PIII onboard? that's pretty epic.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 16, 2017)

yogurt_21 said:


> wait..PIII onboard? that's pretty epic.


Epic indeed, it was like watching a slideshow. The 32MB of (shared) VRAM was getting a workout. I think it even hit 2 fps at one point.  

I have an Ati Rage Pro Turbo 8MB card too but it won't run 2001 in xp only win98 and I don't feel like installing that right now.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone being able to start this with Ryzen 3600 and Windows 10 1909?

The affinity trick doesn't seem to work.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 5, 2020)

8700K with two 1080FE cards inside.


----------

